# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اگه به عقب بر میگشتید از کدوم سال برای کنکور شروع میکردید؟

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان واقعا اگه زمان تو دست خودتون بود از چه سالی برا کنکور شروع میکردید و چگونه شروع میکردید؟ 

لطفاً پاسخ جامع بدید 

درسته سوال مسخریه اما اگه یه نفر بیاد تجربشو بنویسه یه نفر دیگه هم که دو یا سه سال دیگه کنکور بده از زمانش بهتر استفاده میکنه تا بعدا حسرت نخورده!

----------


## MeysAM1999

*وقت استراحتم شیش و ربع تموم میشه
شب به طور مفصل در موردش توضیح میدم
------------------------------------------------
و اما توضيحات مفصلم:
ببينين اين سوال رابطه مستقيمي داره با مقدار تلاش و كيفيت مطالعه
شايد يكي 4 سال برا كنكور برنامه ريزي كرده باشه و روزي 10 ساعت درس بخونه ولي رتبه كنكورش پنج رقمي باشه
و يه نفرم بياد سه ماه مونده به كنكور بياد و روزانه 5 ساعت درس بخونه و رتبش زير پنج هزار بياد
البته مهم تر از اين كه كِي شروع كنيم اينه كه چگونه شروع كنيم
بعضي كه نه،بسياري از هم مدرسه اي هاي من نميدونن زمين شناسي ضريبش تو زير گروه يك برابره 0 هست
حتي نميدونن از كدوم درس چن تا سوال مياد!
به نظر شما اينا اگه از راهنمايي شروع ميكردن موفق ميشدن؟
مهم اينه كه راهت رو بشناسي و بدوني چه موقع چيكار كني
اگه به برنامت نرسيدي چيكار كني
كي جمع بندي كني
كي بري كلاس كنكور
چه موقع بري مهموني و چه موقع گوشي و اينا رو تعطيل كني
بعد اين كه اينارو فهميدي بايد بدوني كه وقتشه برا كنكور شروع كني
شايد همون سال اول دبيرستان باشه و شايد هم يه ماه مونده به كنكور
موفق باشيم و موفق بمانيم...!*

----------


## Cyrus the Great

از سال دوم. رهرو آن نیست که گهی تندو گهی خسته رود .....

----------


## arisa

من همین 6 ماهشم بخونم کلامو می ندازم هوا

----------


## mobin7

گذشته درگذشته حال رو دریاب

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> از سال دوم. رهرو آن نیست که گهی تندو گهی خسته رود .....


 مـرسی اما بیشتر توضیح میدی در موردش که چرا از دوم و چگونه میخوندید

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> گذشته درگذشته حال رو دریاب


برای کسب تجربه نیاز به مرور گذشته داریم 
جواب بده داداش حالا

----------


## Miss.Dr

قطعا اول ابتدایی :Y (505):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> *وقت استراحتم شیش و ربع تموم میشه
> شب به طور مفصل در موردش توضیح میدم*


Ok

----------


## _Senoritta_

زمانی ک شروع کردمو دوست دارم با این ک دیره ولی شاید از دوم دبیرستان شروع می کردم بهتر بود...

----------


## mtbkh

از اول دبیرستان..با بابام لج نمیکرم بخاطر ترس نرم دبیرستان نمونه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amir_g

من راضیم خداروشکر ...از تابستون 94 استارت زدم و تا حالا هم کم نیاوردم ...
به امید داروسازی شهیدبهشتی انشاءالله

----------


## Healer

ازاول دبیرستان  :Yahoo (1): 
نرم نرمک روزی شش ساعت میخوندم و پایه ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی و زبان و آرایه ادبی و زبان فارسی رو از همون موقع کار میکردم
از دوم ساعت خوابمم تنظیم میکردم و تست میزدم
سومم رسما وارد عرصه کنکوری میشدم و کل سومو قشنگ میبستمش
تابستون مرور دوم و خوندن ریاضی و فیزیک پیش


عالی میشد یعنی
اما حیف  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## arefeh78

*من هنوز کنکور ندادم ولی خدارم شکر میکنم تو راهنمایی درس نخوندم و عشق حال زندگیمو کردم و تمام توانم برا دبیرستانم گذاشتم*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*اگه برگردم به عقب همون 6 ماه مونده به کنکور مثل آدم روزی 6 ساعت میخوندم و پزشکی شهرخودمم قبول میشدم
ولی الان خوشحالم که اینکارو نکردم!*

----------


## Cat

> از اول دبیرستان..با بابام لج نمیکرم بخاطر ترس نرم دبیرستان نمونه


 :Yahoo (117): منم عین چیز پشیمونم ولی مدرسه تعیین کننده ی رتبه نیس 
 :Yahoo (4): بیخیال همین شیش ماه رو دریاب

----------


## Cat

> از اول دبیرستان..با بابام لج نمیکرم بخاطر ترس نرم دبیرستان نمونه


 :Yahoo (117): منم عین چیز پشیمونم ولی مدرسه تعیین کننده ی رتبه نیس 
 :Yahoo (4): بیخیال همین شیش ماه رو دریاب

----------


## EdisS

_بعد نهایی سوم..
ولی 100 درصد مطمئنم اگرم برگردم بازم نمی خونم_

----------


## mtbkh

چرا الان اونجا بودم دو رقمی بودم دبیرستانش زیر نظر انرژی هسته ای بود..ولی خب به قول توام گذشته ها گذشته الانو باید یک فکری براش کرد 




> منم عین چیز پشیمونم ولی مدرسه تعیین کننده ی رتبه نیس 
> بیخیال همین شیش ماه رو دریاب

----------


## mobin7

از سال سوم باید شروع کنی به تست زنی. سال چهارم وقت نمیشه هم به پایه برسی هم به پیش

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> مـرسی اما بیشتر توضیح میدی در موردش که چرا از دوم و چگونه میخوندید


جوابت تو شعرمه. خو از سال دوم روزی 2.3 ساعت میخوندم که الان مجبور نشم روزی10ساعت بخونم

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*به نام خدا 
از کلاس دوم ب 
فایل پیوست 65298*

----------


## John4954

اول دبیرستان

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Isabella

از سال دوم شروع کردم. 
ولی انقدر خوندم و جدی بودم که سال سوم و پیش رو بریدم و رفتم تو حاشیهـ...  :Yahoo (110): 
اون وقتی که باید نهایتمو میذاشتم نذاشتم...
با این حال از این زمان باقی مونده استفاده میکنم.

----------


## Nima77

من از سال دوم هدفمو مشخص میکردم( کنکور زبان) و میرفم کلاس زبان اساسی
عمومیارو هم چنماه اخر میخوندم

----------


## El Nino

> از سال دوم شروع کردم. 
> ولی انقدر خوندم و جدی بودم که سال سوم و پیش رو بریدم و رفتم تو حاشیهـ... 
> اون وقتی که باید نهایتمو میذاشتم نذاشتم...
> با این حال از این زمان باقی مونده استفاده میکنم.


جو گیر شدی به عبارت دیگر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## maryam2015

هیچی همین که طاقت اوردم خداروشکر می کنم اصلا هم ناراحت نیستم که چرا دیر شروع کردم چون دلایل قابل توجهی دارم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nima2580

کی اینقد بیکاره این تاپیکو شروع کرده بره درساشو بخونه بجای این کارا

----------


## mehdi.m

یقینا تابستون سوم دبیرستان باید به طور جدی شروع کنید. کاملا جدی البته
دیر تر از اون خسارت محضه،اتفاقی که خودم برام افتاده و به شدت حسرت میخورم

----------


## hos3inam

اول دبیرستان

----------


## payaa

> *اگه برگردم به عقب همون 6 ماه مونده به کنکور مثل آدم روزی 6 ساعت میخوندم و پزشکی شهرخودمم قبول میشدم
> ولی الان خوشحالم که اینکارو نکردم!*


جمله اول قابل درکه، جمله دوم تعجب برانگیز ! چرا ؟
برای این که اسپم نشه راجع به تاپیک : دوست عزیز بازنگری گذشته هیچ فایده ای نداره. قطعا دوباره برگردی به اون زمان و اون شرایط همون کارایی که اون موقع می کردی رو تکرار می کنی ! از امروز خوب استفاده کن تا وقتی تبدیل به دیروز شد دوباره حسرتشو نخوری

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط payaa


جمله اول قابل درکه، جمله دوم تعجب برانگیز ! چرا ؟
برای این که اسپم نشه راجع به تاپیک : دوست عزیز بازنگری گذشته هیچ فایده ای نداره. قطعا دوباره برگردی به اون زمان و اون شرایط همون کارایی که اون موقع می کردی رو تکرار می کنی ! از امروز خوب استفاده کن تا وقتی تبدیل به دیروز شد دوباره حسرتشو نخوری


چون الان فرصتش پیش اومده ک برای پزشکی بهتر از شهر خودم تلاش کنم*

----------


## susan.t

*دیر شروع نکردم فقط بلد نبودم بخونم و به گذشته و ای کاش  ها هم فکر نمیکنم*

----------


## fatemeh.L

عقب چیه
از همین الانم بخونم
کلامو میندازم هوا :Yahoo (75):

----------


## mahdie ch

فرقی نمیکنه ... دوباره از همون پیش دانشگاهی با همون مقدار مطالعه کم !

----------


## dorsa20

> دوستان واقعا اگه زمان تو دست خودتون بود از چه سالی برا کنکور شروع میکردید و چگونه شروع میکردید؟ 
> 
> لطفاً پاسخ جامع بدید 
> 
> درسته سوال مسخریه اما اگه یه نفر بیاد تجربشو بنویسه یه نفر دیگه هم که دو یا سه سال دیگه کنکور بده از زمانش بهتر استفاده میکنه تا بعدا حسرت نخورده!


از دوم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## nilofar76

* میدونین شاید حرفم از نظر خیلیها خنده دار باشه..یا بگن میحاد اشتباهاتشو جبران کنه..
نهاا..این طور نیست..
اگه بر میگشتم به قبل دوباره میرسوندم خودمو به همین دیروز که تازه دارم 14 ساعتی میخونم..
شاید بگین مگه میشه خودشودوسال از زندگی زده و پشیمون نشده باشه!
اره من دوساله پشت کنکوریم..دوساله نه عید فهمیدم نه تلویزیون نه اینترنت..
شاید از همش استفاده کردم اما پشیمونی بعدش..
درسته دوسال از همه همسنام عقب موندم..
دانشگاه نرفتم ..
و خیلی چیز های دیگه..
درسته طعنه شنیدم..نصیحت شنیدم..از همه جور ادمی..
اما میگم بازم برمیگردم به همینجا..
چرا!؟
چون چیز هایی یادم گرفتم که اگه همون سال اول دانشگاه میرفتم شاید هیچ وخ حتی به این مسائل برخورد نمیکردم..
من نمیگم تا الان هیچی نخوندم..
اما اونطور که میخاستم نبوده..
اینجاهم پست نمیزارم بقیه بیان لایکم کنن..یا تشکر..یا تایید یا حتی بهم بگن خیلی رویا پردازی..
اما یادم گرفتم صبور باشم..در هر شرایطی هر چه سخت..
یاد گفتم هیچ چیزی رو به رایگن بمن نمیدن پس باید به اندازه خاستم تلاش کنم
یاد گرفتم هیچ وقت همه چیز عالی و توپ نمیشع تا من بحام کاریو بکنم..
یاد گرفتم محکم بایستم در برابر یه سری حرفها..نگاه ها..
اینها واسه من نتیجه دوسال زندگیه..
و یاد گرفتم خودمو ببخشم..
ببخشم وقتایی رو که خوابو به بیداری ترجیح دادم..
وقتایی که فیلمو به درسو کتاب ترجیح دادم..
و خوشحالم الان دیدم خیلی فرق کرده نسبت به نیلوفر دو سال پیش..
من اگه برم باز برمیگردم بهمین امروز..
تا روزی 14 ساعتمو با عشق بخونم..
ممنون به دردودلام گوش دادید..
کنکور خوبی داشته باشید *

----------


## Mr.amp98

> * میدونین شاید حرفم از نظر خیلیها خنده دار باشه..یا بگن میحاد اشتباهاتشو جبران کنه..
> نهاا..این طور نیست..
> اگه بر میگشتم به قبل دوباره میرسوندم خودمو به همین دیروز که تازه دارم 14 ساعتی میخونم..
> شاید بگین مگه میشه خودشودوسال از زندگی زده و پشیمون نشده باشه!
> اره من دوساله پشت کنکوریم..دوساله نه عید فهمیدم نه تلویزیون نه اینترنت..
> شاید از همش استفاده کردم اما پشیمونی بعدش..
> درسته دوسال از همه همسنام عقب موندم..
> دانشگاه نرفتم ..
> و خیلی چیز های دیگه..
> ...


واقعا احسنت دارید. چه اراده و صبری :Yahoo (35): .

----------


## iMap

از دوم
و حاشیه نویسی 
و اعمال کردن قلق های تستی در متن خود کتاب
بعدش سعی میکردم درختی جمعشون کنم

----------


## mostafara

> دوستان واقعا اگه زمان تو دست خودتون بود از چه سالی برا کنکور شروع میکردید و چگونه شروع میکردید؟ 
> 
> لطفاً پاسخ جامع بدید 
> 
> درسته سوال مسخریه اما اگه یه نفر بیاد تجربشو بنویسه یه نفر دیگه هم که دو یا سه سال دیگه کنکور بده از زمانش بهتر استفاده میکنه تا بعدا حسرت نخورده!


*اگه به عقب بر میگشتم از همین امروز شروع میکردم به درس خوندن!

اصلا مهم نیست از کی شروع میکنی مهم اینه با چه کیفیتی شروع می کنی!
*

----------


## iMap

مهم اینه که بدونی داری چیکار میکنی و تا درس هارو بلد نباشی دیدی ازشون نداشته باشی نمیتونی
تلاش باید در جهت درست باشه

----------


## fatemeh96

جدا میگم،دیرتر شروع میکردم
اونقد ک ب خودم اون اوایل فشار آوردم ک سال کنکورم حوصله ى درس نداشتم

----------


## saeed211

از دوم 
میشستم عین سال کنکور میخوندم
نمیدونستیم چی به چیه ک...

----------


## Farhadmed96

از تابستون چهارم استارت میزدم
خیلیم قبولی راحته اگ کل تابستون پایه بترکونی
ولی خداروسپاس هم تجربم زیاد شد و هم موقع سختیا میش دوست و دشمن شناخت
و ازین تجربیاتم برا ایندم استفاده میکنم که دوست و دشمنم بهتر بشناسم و روی هرکسی حساب وا نکنم

----------


## durna

همون سال آخر رو بدون حاشیه و با تمام قوا میخوندم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> از تابستون چهارم استارت میزدم
> خیلیم قبولی راحته اگ کل تابستون پایه بترکونی
> ولی خداروسپاس هم تجربم زیاد شد و هم موقع سختیا میش دوست و دشمن شناخت
> و ازین تجربیاتم برا ایندم استفاده میکنم که دوست و دشمنم بهتر بشناسم و روی هرکسی حساب وا نکنم


ببخشید بابت اسپم ولی تو 20 روز که عضوی 84 تا نوشته داشتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  102 امتیاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کوجا فعالیت کردی مگه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## vahyd

جای مهر 4م از تابستون 4م شروع میکردم ، 3سال اولم کیف زندگیو جوونیمو میکردم ، کاری ک کردمو الانم اصلا پشیمون نیستم  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _Fateme_

اصلا برنمیگشتم عقب 

همینو بریم جلو بسه

----------


## mohammad.sa

اصلا شروع نمیکردم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ببخشید بابت اسپم ولی تو 20 روز که عضوی 84 تا نوشته داشتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 102 امتیاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کوجا فعالیت کردی مگه


شما همونایی که اگه اینجا اکانت میفردختن میخریدی.عشقه درجه کاربری :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100): 
#شوخی

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> شما همونایی که اگه اینجا اکانت میفردختن میخریدی.عشقه درجه کاربری
> #شوخی


 :Yahoo (4):  نه بابا درجه کاربری که با گزافه گویی بدست میاد کاری نداره :Yahoo (4):  بیشتر سوالم اینه که وقت این همه فعالیت از کجا میاد :Yahoo (4):  ترجیح میدم پولامو خرج چیپس سرکه ای کنم تا خرید اکانت :Yahoo (4):  #شوخی_پذیر :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Lullaby

_راستش من تو زندگیم هیچوقت افسوس برای گذشته رو نخوردم
یه قسمتاییش ادم رو اذیت میکنه و فکر ادم رو مشغول میکنه
اما وقتی چیزی رفت دیگه بر نمیگرده...هیچوقت هم نمیشه گذشته رو برگردوند
توی حال زندگی میکنم تا از آیندم ییه چی ز خوب دربیاد_

----------


## Amsterdam

اگه دویست دفه هم برمیگردشتم عقب ..بازم از همین سال چهارم شرو میکردم واس کنکور 
الان فقط حرص یه چیزو میخورم 
این که چرا سه سال از دبیرستان رو اینقد سر معدلو و کوفت و زهرمار اعصابم خورد میشد و حتی بضی وقتا گریه میکردم 
الان میبینم کاملن بی ارزش و مسخره بود 
درحالی که میشد خیلی بهتر ازش استفاده کرد 
خاک تو سرم

----------


## Mahan-T

من اگه به عقب بر ميگشتم سالهاي پايه بيشتر تفريح ميكردم و از تابستون سال پيش دانشگاهي درست و جدي شروع  ميكردم براي كنكور.

----------


## Farhadmed96

> ببخشید بابت اسپم ولی تو 20 روز که عضوی 84 تا نوشته داشتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 102 امتیاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کوجا فعالیت کردی مگه


والا
تایما استراحتم میام تاپیکایی ک هس سر میزنم
امتیاز چی هس حالا؟￼
مگ برا امتیاز میایم فروم؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------

